# Ryobi Cylinder Mower



## daniel5600 (Jan 4, 2020)

Has anyone had any experience or have any opinions about the below product, Ryobi push 18v cylinder mower?

https://www.ryobi.com.au/products/details/18v-one-35cm-cylinder-mower-skin-orm1800

For me, this would be to mow about 60m2 of flat Buffalo lawn.

Any alternatives? Is this the only powered cylinder mower (engine or electric) under $500?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

No way.....I will have one.

Not any time soon....the only place that I can find it is for about $400USD. Nope.


----------



## daniel5600 (Jan 4, 2020)

In Australia, these retail for $200aud, about $139usd.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This looks pretty good to me. The lowest hoc is 18mm.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

daniel5600 said:


> In Australia, these retail for $200aud, about $139usd.


$400 was what I could find that was shipped here to the states. If I knew someone in Aus that would purchase and ship one to me, I would certainly go that route and I'm sure that it would be much less.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

$200 aud is the skin only

Need to add $80 Plus for the battery and the charger if you don't have any Ryobi stuff already

https://www.bunnings.com.au/search/products?page=1&q=ryobi one battery&sort=BoostOrder&pageSize=60


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Not Ryobi, but about the same type of mower -available in the US... albeit more than I'd spend on one. 
https://www.amazon.com/Gardena-4025-U-15-Inch-Lithium-Ion-Cordless/dp/B002VED4K6/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=electric+reel+mower&qid=1582504679&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-3


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Sorry to bump an 8 or 9 month old topic, but has anyone heard anything good or bad about these yet?


----------

